# Adrenalin - The BMW Touring Car Story- Trailer



## MuscleWagon (Mar 8, 2013)

The official trailer for the action documentary ADRENALIN - THE BMW TOURING CAR STORY has dropped on Vimeo. Adrenalin takes a look into the world of BMW Touring Car racing over five decades, highlighting the amazing drivers and cars that kept the racing exciting. You should be able to get your hands on it soon, it's coming this November on DVD, Blu-ray and VoD.



> The film takes a look at BMW's charismatic drivers and fascinating racing cars from five decades. "Times were changing rapidly from the drifting touring cars in the 60s to the victories of the BMW M4 in the highly sophisticated new DTM. The legends behind the wheel tell their stories from the cockpit view and let the golden era of touring car racing come alive again." If the sight and scream of CSLs, 320i Turbos, and 2002s, as well as everything up to today's champion M3s doesn't get you going, we don't know what will.


http://vimeo.com/108230034

http://www.stanceworks.com/2014/10/adrenalin-the-bmw-touring-car-story-by-stereoscreen/


----------



## Gangplank (Aug 18, 2014)

I want to see this !!!


----------



## iconoclast (Jan 14, 2008)

*BMW Touring Documentary...*

https://vimeo.com/ondemand/adrenalin


----------



## Spartan01 (Aug 24, 2014)

Says I need to pay 8.99 to watch it.


----------



## dhstadt (Apr 14, 2008)

Spartan01 said:


> Says I need to pay 8.99 to watch it.


And the problem is?????


----------

